# My Grandis set-up



## Jackson

Heres my tanks i bought on the weekend. My grandis were before in Plastic geos (no, they weren't in the same one) they are probably about L5/6 now.

Anyway on saturday i swing by the reptile shop to buy some live food and they have these mixed glass tanks on a shelf. Two caught my eye, they were usually around £20-25 each but these ones were second hand and were had a badly chipped glass lid and some silicone smeared across the front glass, so they were reduced to £1 each! I took both of them.

Got them home and cleaned off the silicone using a diluted glass cleaner and a razor blade, it came straigh off! Then to fix the badly chipped glass top (only chipped on 2 edges/sides) i got a couple of those plastic guides that you use to hold a multipage document together, gut them in half and fitted them onto either side of the lid.

Now the tanks are as good as new after 30 minutes of cleaning and some inniative!

I've only got time to post 2 pics at the moment but i will post more if you wish.

Oh tank measurements are 7"x7"x12"

Click the links below

http://tinypic.com/4u9f7p

http://tinypic.com/4u9g0g


----------



## Max

Nice Setup With Second Hand Tanks!! Got Them For Cheap Too! Couldn't Really Tell They Were Second Hand In The Photos! I Should Try That Sometime........


----------



## Rick

Almost the same as one of my setups!


----------



## Max

One Question,

I Have Had Problems In The Past With Glass Aquariums And The Mantis Climbed On Its Little Plant And Tried To Climb Up On The Glass And Fell. Is It Just The Glass On That Specific Aquarium (Could Have Been More Polished, Shined, Waxed) ? Nice Setup Too Rick, Forgot, Where Can You Get The Divider To Place In The Tank To Separate It In Half?


----------



## dakota

nice setups you guys make better setups than i do i suck :x


----------



## Rick

I cut the dividers from a piece of plexiglass.


----------



## summerland

Can you use plexiglass to construct housing?

What thickness would you reccomend to prevent bowing?

Can I cut this stuff with a utility knife?

(razor sharp, I use it for cutting matte board for art projects)

You guys have beautiful set-ups... I am currently looking for start-up set up and looking ahead for down the road set ups.


----------



## Rick

I cut it with a tool designed just for cutting plexiglass. I guess you could make an entire enclosure from it however I would rather have glass.


----------



## Max

Hey Rick!

What Kind Of Houseplants Are Those In Your Setup?


----------



## Jackson

Damn you Rick! No ones paying attention to my tank, you showed me up


----------



## Max

Okay?! Hey Jackson! What Houseplant Did You Use For Your Grandis Setup?!


----------



## Rick

No idea what the plants are. They are just cheap little indoor house plants I buy for my tanks.


----------



## Steve

On the left: Neanthe bella palm (chamaedorea elegans)

On the right: Elephant foot palm (Beaucarnea recurvata)


----------



## Max

Thanks Steve!


----------



## yen_saw

Rick, you mantises are definately staying in 5 star hotel compared to mine which is 1 star motel :lol:


----------



## Ian

If yours is a 1 star motel Yen, then mine are living on the streets!!!!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## yen_saw

Wanna thanks Rick for that idea, (Oh thanks to Jackson too...) set up the 10 gal tank with plexiglass, split the tank to 6 compartments (2 large and 4 small). Still far away from Rick's 5 star status but getting there :wink: Will the mantis get stress up looking at each other through the glass? Thinking to paint the plexiglass black.


----------



## Macano

I've always been amazed at how fat P affinis (or are those agrionnia?) can get. What fatties!


----------



## Jackson

I'm getting a new tank soon Rick... i'll try to make it a 6 star


----------

